# Flower Shops



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

My dad asked me to order some flowers for my mother for Valentine's day (he's in Mexico and computer-illiterate, or else he'd do it himself!)

I've only ordered from 2 places - one is really expensive and the other sent a crappy bouquet that didn't resemble the picture one bit. I don't have time to go to a shop, so I'd like to order from somewhere that delivers. Any suggestions? I'm looking for something around the $100 mark that is something a little more interesting than a couple dozen roses.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What area are you in (or your mother)?

If there is a FTD shop in the area, they should be able to make something up for you and deliver it.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> What area are you in (or your mother)?
> 
> If there is a FTD shop in the area, they should be able to make something up for you and deliver it.


She is in East York. Have you ordered from FTD before?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I've done this by just calling a local shop and asking them to put something together for me, they'll take credit card over the phone, and deliver for (usually) free


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd recommend http://www.shamsflorist.com/ They can go thru FTD, but better to go direct.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> I'd recommend http://www.shamsflorist.com/ They can go thru FTD, but better to go direct.


We'll be trying this one out!! Thanks for the rec!


----------

